# new skinner knife



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 30, 2012)

Just finished this little skinner up this afternoon. I inlaid crushed turquoise into the maple burl voids.
Two coats of tru oil and buffed and polished with the Beal system.
[attachment=15408][attachment=15407]

Tom


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2012)

Tom that is a work of art. No way I could sell or trade that if I made it. That would be on my hip or in my kit from now on. VERY well done!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Tom that is a work of art. No way I could sell or trade that if I made it. That would be on my hip or in my kit from now on. VERY well done!




Thanks Kevin, my wife keeps calling it hers.:dash2:


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 30, 2012)

WOW, that is nice. It's perfect right down to the filed down handle to match the notches in the blade. Do you sell these or was this a personal project?


----------



## TimR (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice knife. I picked several of these kits a few weeks ago, a bargain at WOodcraft. On my list of 'get tos'.


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's one sharp knife! Very well done.


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice looker. Rick


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 31, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> WOW, that is nice. It's perfect right down to the filed down handle to match the notches in the blade. Do you sell these or was this a personal project?





A little bit of both, they make great gifts and dont eat up to much time.
Tom


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 31, 2012)

Great Job


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the notches carried into the handle - sweet build!!

WT


----------



## Molokai (Jan 4, 2013)

wow, very nice work....
what steel is it made from?


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 4, 2013)

Molokai said:


> wow, very nice work....
> what steel is it made from?



Sorry, this is a stainless blade.
Tom


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 4, 2013)

THATS ONE AWSOME KNIFE DUCK


----------



## tarheel (Jan 5, 2013)

Very knice!


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 6, 2013)

I've used Tru-Oil for 30 yrs. but have never gotten a finish quite like that.:sad: Could you tell me about this Beal polishing? Will it work on gunstocks? Gary


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 6, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> I've used Tru-Oil for 30 yrs. but have never gotten a finish quite like that.:sad: Could you tell me about this Beal polishing? Will it work on gunstocks? Gary




Hi Gary,
I buff in between each coat of Tru oil with 0000 steel wool, then clean it with a tack cloth. This really helps the tru oil finnish.
Here is a link to the Beall system http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2002036/3729/beall-wood-buff-system.aspx

Yes it works great on gunstocks! I refinished a friends antique gun stock last fall and it looked great. 
I use the Beall system on any wood working project i can hold up to the wheels!:wacko1: 
I will try to get a photo of the gunstock from my friend and put it up for you.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are some photos of the walnut gunstock.
I used transtint dark walnut stain and then many coats of tru oil. Lastly buffed with the Beall system. I had my friend take these photos, they are a little dark.
[attachment=15850][attachment=15851]

Tom


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Tom. I'll be definitely checking this Beal deal out. It seems stockmakers are never satisfied with their finishes and are always looking for something new. Your knife wood sure looks good. Gary


----------

